# Utricularia Graminifolia and Glossostigma Elatinoides



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi people after a long unlucky experience of HC Cuba, I've bought utricularia and glosso. 
I'll be doing the mid part of the aquarium utricularia and the sides will be glosso.

Lighting is 1W/L
NPK Fertilizer is used daily
Pressurized tank Co2

Glossos started growing very fast. They are like 4cms tall and growing out to sides. 
Utricularias colors are very vivid but I couldn't observe any growth. 
The aquarist told me that I shouldnt expect any growth for 1 month or so. Then they'd get growing very quickly. 

I would like to learn when and how to prune them.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Your light is a little on the low side as your glosso is 4cm tall which is telling you need more lights. It would help you on the UG as well.


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

Trim the part of the glosso that is growing upwards and replant. The side shoots will spread all over in no time. As for the Utricularia, it takes some time to adapt. Once it starts to grow, it will fill in quite rapidly.

-Cary


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

armedbiggiet said:


> Your light is a little on the low side as your glosso is 4cm tall which is telling you need more lights. It would help you on the UG as well.


He states he has 1w/liter which is roughtly 3.5w/gal. You definitely have enough lighting.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

How did you plant the Glosso? Your lighting is more than adequate, but I suspect you planted the Glosso in such a way that it is growing vertically. Did you separate each individual plant and plant them about 2 cm apart?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i got mines as strands, and i just planted them laterally strip by strip like a plantation, it spread really fast, or if you wanted to you can separate the nodes. it shouldn't be growing that tall with optimum light. how tall is your tank? not enough light may be getting through. once it grows low it spreads like weeds.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

at first it grew out in a line but after i reorganized the strips but separating the strips into smaller # of nodes, they started growing offshoots like a web.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have 5 of 15Watts T8 on 76Liter aquarium. (I have 6 fluerescents but 6 is way too much.)

I've cut 1 pot of glosso into 8 pieces with its woodwool(I don't know what it's called) and put them into the substrate with the all leaves above the surface but the roots inside. 

Tomorrow I'll buy Seachem iron and potassium fertilizer for the aquarium. I have Tropica NPK but it's not enough in my opinion.

I'll be pruning utricularias. What about glossos? Should I let them as they are or should I replant them one by one?


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I noticed you didn't mention dosing any trace . Are you using any?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You should have taken the rock wool off. Roots need to be able to root in your substrate If you plant individually it will spread faster. As it grows you can trim and replant.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

gBOYsc2 said:


> I noticed you didn't mention dosing any trace . Are you using any?


By the word trace, are you addressing micro element fertilizer? 

Tomorrow I'll take the rockwool off, then replant them. 

Today I've taken the mangrow root out of the aquarium, there was some kind of moss on it. 

Also I've taken old and decayed HC's out, there are only few left.

I've pruned Utricularias, they look better that way.

I've also planted the long parts of gloossos, because they had those long roots growing on them. So I held the roots with aquarium tweezers and put them into substrate.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

define moss... is might be Cladophora. when glosso grows tall, wait for them to grow roots and it will naturally bend over.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

It's more likely beard algae but they are not in fiber structure. They seem to stay as lumps. It is like cladophora but not exactly. 

I don't know if that was descrpitive... 

How long do they grow before they bend? The ones growing up had lots of roots on them but I di so I don't observe any bending, so I just held their roots and put them into substrate.


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

What is your water KH and GH? Can UG bi grown on 15KH?


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Fabac said:


> What is your water KH and GH? Can UG bi grown on 15KH?


I haven't measured KH and GH but I guess that PH is between 5.5 - 6.5


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

By the way I've bought seachem iron to fix the yellowish color of the plants. 

I've also bought a co2 test. (Ista co2 indicator) Added some extra substrate, there were some concavity on the substrate. So I straightened it. 

I've bought 9 Cardinal Tetras. (paracheirodon axelrodi)

Water temp is near 25 Celcius Degrees (+- 0.5) 
77 Fahrenheits or something like that*


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

ata326 said:


> By the word trace, are you addressing micro element fertilizer?


Yes by trance I meant micros. I assume now you are dosing them I just noticed in the description that you didn't mention it so thought you might be missing them.

And by the clado lookin algae is it just on the substrate? I get a similar sounding algae when I slack on vaccuuming my gravel. It only ever grows on top of the gravel in my tank.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

gBOYsc2 said:


> Yes by trance I meant micros. I assume now you are dosing them I just noticed in the description that you didn't mention it so thought you might be missing them.
> 
> And by the clado lookin algae is it just on the substrate? I get a similar sounding algae when I slack on vaccuuming my gravel. It only ever grows on top of the gravel in my tank.


It is mainly on the substrate and some on the heater. Nowhere else.

I'm using Tropica NPK+ 0.5ml each day, Seachem iron 1ml/week. (If necessary Azoo excel.)
I'm using bottled water to change the water so some other microelements are added by them. (%15 water change twice a week.)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You need to dose trace elements. Just some in your water isn't enough. If you can get tropica stuff get their trace elements mix


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> You need to dose trace elements. Just some in your water isn't enough. If you can get tropica stuff get their trace elements mix


Check the post, the one before yours.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

After I took care of the CO2 level the algae and moss growth is nearly stopped. I've cleaned the gravel and the algae as well. 

Glossos are growing rapidly and I'm observing new leafs from utricularia after the pruning. 

Cardinal Tetras have been doing well, they are getting used to new environment and new fish food. But they don't like eating them from neither the top of the water nor the bottom. So I'll try to get some stick fish-foods so that I can stick them to the glass which will help the tetras to eat easily.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Utricularias have been growing very frequently. Everyday I observe new leafs coming out of the substrate. Pruning really works. Glossos have been doing fine. They have these 10-12cm new horizantal parts growing. Actually everything seems to be fine. 

Cardinal tetras have been doing extremely fine. 

0.7ml tropica npk+ each day
1ml iron per week
8.5 hours lighting 5*15W
%30 water change twice a week. 
1 bubble per second CO2 with vortex reactor.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wonderful news! Glad it's all coming together!


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

forgot to mention, but what i mean by bending is that the roots grow long enough until it reaches the gravel and pulls down the plant.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

cool 

---

BTW, I'm going to sell utricularias because glossos are almost 15 times bigger than the day I've bought them, and they started covering utricularias.


----------

